# Post the best songs in the world...



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

Or I'll eat your soul!

[video=youtube;p99a6K81zqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p99a6K81zqM[/video]
[video=youtube;u1xY7Heaqg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8[/video]
[video=youtube;PeH36JCsxh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeH36JCsxh8[/video]<<< definitely some bad-ass instrumentals 
[video=youtube;_SEULZIHru0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SEULZIHru0[/video]
[video=youtube;6mZm0L61-wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mZm0L61-wg[/video]
[video=youtube;OgYlmiKBAlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgYlmiKBAlY[/video]
[video=youtube;4Z2jeLi2ddg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z2jeLi2ddg[/video]

ok I went all over the board there, this is an easy one!


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

holy shit I can't believe I forgot this song
[video=youtube;T_mJmO7d6FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_mJmO7d6FI[/video]

this song always annoyed me lol 
[video=youtube;WeaHq58ehs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeaHq58ehs8&feature=related[/video]

this is cool
[video=youtube;qjBwEyaBZCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjBwEyaBZCc&feature=related[/video]

Liquor and whores!!
[video=youtube;QO92VGKOYy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO92VGKOYy4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 23, 2010)

been a long time since i listened to actual "songs" but heres a few from my past

[youtube]KCn0J7wKcC0[/youtube]
^^^actually forgot how much i loved this song

[youtube]8dNbymstZjs[/youtube]
[youtube]APLOFNMIabM&ob=av2e[/youtube]
[youtube]WQYsGWh_vpE[/youtube]


----------



## Smucker G (Sep 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;Wik2uc69WbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wik2uc69WbU[/video]

What a rockin crowd. I thought a put was going to break out any second. Did the 60's really suck this bad?


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

that ben harper song was hella sick man


----------



## bladesblazin (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKym33vK1cs


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

Smucker G said:


> [video=youtube;Wik2uc69WbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wik2uc69WbU[/video]
> 
> What a rockin crowd. I thought a put was going to break out any second. Did the 60's really suck this bad?


that dude looks hella ripped


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

bladesblazin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKym33vK1cs


 damn dude I haven't heard this song in forever..


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 23, 2010)

mistaphuck said:


> that ben harper song was hella sick man


havent listened to him in years he does rule tho

[youtube]5w0K0Ve0ZvM[/youtube]


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

ahh ive heard that one before.. its been a while. damn man thx for the positive vibes


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

[youtube]mjTR9S3APkE[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 23, 2010)

[youtube]vJMLJVha5sw[/youtube]


----------



## 3lions (Sep 23, 2010)

hmmmsuch conjecture.. like food, one man's poison is another man's meal


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 23, 2010)

3lions said:


> hmmmsuch conjecture.. like food, one man's poison is another man's meal


lol but with so many different flavors out there how do you know without having a taste?


----------



## 3lions (Sep 23, 2010)

lol absolutely! (that's my excuse for the various strains hehe)


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

I know its really all over the board isn't it?


----------



## Doiremick (Sep 23, 2010)

A band called tool, 2 songs that have to be listned to one after the other, parabol and parabola, or even just the whole lateralus album, I like that dire straits is in there, Jimmy hendricks' non-mainstream songs are amazin too but he kinda does my head in when he rips the hole out of the solos at times.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 24, 2010)

mistaphuck said:


> Liquor and whores!!
> [video=youtube;QO92VGKOYy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO92VGKOYy4&feature=related[/video]



I should've posted this one first, been listening to it all day.... wishing I had liquor and whores, cigarettes and dope and mustard and bologna. need to get me a god damn job.


----------



## bladesblazin (Sep 25, 2010)

Can't forget this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8EE0LH9KyQ


----------



## KindOfBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;WQ-sKXuauTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ-sKXuauTY[/video]

best. song. ever.


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;XOFwfPL54aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOFwfPL54aY[/video]

[video=youtube;Rp6-wG5LLqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## topspin (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0FEPPazfKE


----------



## zhn0k (Sep 30, 2010)

I LOVE THIS SHIT!!

[video=youtube;T6bEOYRLz38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6bEOYRLz38[/video]


----------

